# Reverse rotation mower



## matlayfield (Jul 6, 2013)

I just bought this little tractor as a backup.
i found a Bushhog reverse rotation 42" mower. i wanna get.
its a rear discharge so what would i need to do to modify it to work with my setup. i can fab most things and weld. just havent seen it yet


----------

